# Bee careful out there fellas



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/california-construction-worker-killed-swarm-bees-article-1.2313565

http://abc7.com/news/worker-dies-after-crew-attacked-by-bees-in-riverside/900783/



> Rescuers say the workers accidentally disturbed the bees' underground hive, and an electrician was stung by the bees.


http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/watch/worker-dies-after-swarm-of-bees-attacks-construction-crew-in-riverside/vp-BBln1wK


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a habit of looking under any outside panel I open , I have been stung many times


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

A lot of nests seem to be in weather heads.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There was only one bee's nest that I witnessed -- as extreme.

The home was abandoned. The meter had been pulled. (By SMUD)

The Service, up into the soffit, down and around, one mighty swarm of honeybees.

When viewed from another angle ( opposite side of the house -- through a big window ) you could see honey dripping down from the ceiling and bees romping through the home.

The hive was super-massive, equal to three or four conventional _stacks_ of honeybees.

It could well have been a conjunction of sister colonies.

Needless to say, the yard was seriously overgrown. No wonder the estate agent wanted a pittance for the joint! ( a bank repo, natch)


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Damm . I always find Bees when I crawl all the way in an attic and right when about to drill a Hornet will check me out . Just hang there .





Pete


----------



## sparky278 (Apr 8, 2015)

had one of my guys get stung by a wasp 2 weeks ago on his eye brow half of his face swollen up, kind of scary.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

Found a big nest inside an outdoor PVC pull box on a roof. It was a big surprise the moment I pulled the cover off the box. I should herein take a flamethrower to work.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

sparky278 said:


> had one of my guys get stung by a wasp 2 weeks ago on his eye brow half of his face swollen up, kind of scary.





Yea it was a Wasp ! No fun .





Pete


----------



## MoscaWD (Apr 22, 2015)

Back when I did flat roofing I had one crawl in my pop, I bit it, it bit me was not fun. At least it was only one in my case....


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

I find that it is usually yellow jackets or hornets that set up housekeeping in small spaces like switch boxes. Those insects can be nasty if disturbed.

Honey bees usually make their hives in large cavities. If left alone, they generally will not bother you. This may not be true for extreme southern California, Arizona, Texas etc where they may be Africanized hybrids.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We were close to the freezing point last night. I don't expect to see many bugs for eight months.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

Even in the middle of winter, bees will go on cleansing flights if the daytime temp gets up to around 40 degrees F.


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

We have Red Wasps here in NE Texas. Their sting is extremely painful and you swell up like a football. 

I'm not afraid of too many things, but you'll know there is a Red Wasp in the area when you see me sprinting and screaming like a little school girl. 

I keep a can of wasp spray in the truck winter and summer.

EDIT:

http://www.amazon.com/Close-Encounters-Clip-Wasp-Spray/dp/B00UDDHZC0

I need to find some of this with the belt clip but a little smaller, like OC spray size.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

IEC said:


> We have Red Wasps here in NE Texas. Their sting is extremely painful and you swell up like a football.
> 
> I'm not afraid of too many things, but you'll know there is a Red Wasp in the area when you see me sprinting and screaming like a little school girl.
> 
> ...


You might want to try OC, it could work. 



billn said:


> Even in the middle of winter, bees will go on cleansing flights if the daytime temp gets up to around 40 degrees F.


That means they go out to poop.


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

Yellow jackets are "disturbed" by things as simple as rhythmic noises nearby. I got attacked once for running a drill. I traced the nest to my property. There were no survivors.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

IEC said:


> We have Red Wasps here in NE Texas. Their sting is extremely painful and you swell up like a football.
> 
> I'm not afraid of too many things, but you'll know there is a Red Wasp in the area when you see me sprinting and screaming like a little school girl.
> 
> ...



hehe - loved the picture that went with that :











(they were smart enough to put it on a guy with a used tool belt, but they lost me when they showed the line set. then you see the maroon is about to lose his wallet, too, and that's the deal breaker. I stopped rolling with the wallet in the back pocket at least 30 years ago. hehehe)


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

around our area we have a nasty called the white faced hornet
or as some call it the bald faced hornet
marked similar to the yellow jacket but white instead of yellow
the white face sort of looks like a skull
they are extremely nasty tempered critters.
(even meaner than carpenter bees and yellow jackets combined)
i kill every nest i find even for customers and i dont charge for that little service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bald-faced_hornet


----------

